# TDelta - GPU Block - Was habt ihr so?



## iAcki (9. Februar 2017)

Hi,

ich hoffe mir reißt jetzt hier keiner den Kopf runter, aber ich wollte mal wissen, welchen Temperaturunterschied ihr erreicht/schafft, bei Volllast des Systems (Zocken /Benchmark). 

Bei mir waren es am Anfang (also noch alles schön neu und frisch war) 14 Grad, nun sind es aber schon 18 Grad.

Also, ich habe bei meiner *980Ti mit EK Fullcover Block* ein Delta von *18 Grad* ( GPU: 52°C und Wasser 34°C).

Was habt ihr?

Gruß Christian

Hier noch ein Bild vom System:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pelle0095 (9. Februar 2017)

Hi 
Alphacool HF14 Delta T von 10-15°
Deine 18° finde ich da schon viel.
PCGH hat den Mal getestet und da waren es nur 10°

Gruß Pelle


----------



## Thor76 (9. Februar 2017)

Wie sieht dein weiteres System aus? Hast du die Temperaturen im Idle oder unter Last? 

24°C Wassertemperatur find ich schon richtig niedrig. Irgendwo wird es wohl auch eine Grenze geben zum kühlen. Ich glaube nicht das man eine GPU so einfach auf 35°C (24+10) runterkühlen kann. 

sent via mobile device


----------



## iAcki (9. Februar 2017)

Thor76 schrieb:


> Wie sieht dein weiteres System aus? Hast du die Temperaturen im Idle oder unter Last?
> 24°C Wassertemperatur find ich schon richtig niedrig.



Hi, 

das mit den 24 war ein Tippfehler, hab ihn schon korrigiert und auch ein Bild von meinem Aufbau angehängt. Die Werte sind unter Last gemessen (GPU 99-100% und CPU auch meist bei 100% -> BF1).

Gruß Christian


----------



## Noxxphox (9. Februar 2017)

9 bis max 15°C das war aber max spannung und hochsommer 
also bei ner wassertemp um die 29-32°C komm ich selbst nach stundenlangem zocken (gpu perma 100%) nicht über 40-42°C aktuel.
muss dazusagen meine gpu ist jetzt aber auch einer der besseren chips die nicht so abartig heizen^^
dabei laufen die lüfter quasi auf 500-650rpm gesteuert per aquaero.


----------



## Chukku (9. Februar 2017)

Ich hab leider keinen Sensor für Wassertemp, deshalb ist mein Beitrag wahrscheinlich nur semi-sinnvoll..

Aber grob abgeschätzt:
Wasser: 36°C
GPU 1 (980Ti @ 275 Watt, unten): 50°C
GPU 2 (980Ti @ 300 Watt, oben): 52°C
--> Delta von 14°C bis 16°C

Allerdings sind das auch 2 x 980Ti, die zusammen heizen und parallel geschaltet sind, also jeweils nur halben Durchfluss abbekommen... könnte einen gewissen Einfluss haben.
Im Single-GPU Betrieb habe ich noch nicht wirklich drauf geachtet.

Habe auch die GPU Fullcover Blocks von EKWB (EK-FC TitanX / 980Ti )

*Edit*
Falls sich wer wundert, wie ich denn ohne Wassertemp Sensor dazu komme, von 36°C zu srechen:
Direkt nach dem booten laufen meine GPUs im Idle bei 25°c. Bei einer Raumtemperatur von 21° und 2.5L Wasser im System gehe ich davon aus, dass das Wasser dann noch 21° grad hat.
Daraus schliesse ich, dass die Wassertemperatur in der Regel grob 4°C unter der GPU Idle Temp ist.
Wenn ich nach langem Volllast-Betrieb zurück auf den Desktop gehe, sinkt die GPU Temp im Idle um 12°C ab (von 52° auf 40°).
Unter der oben getroffenen Annahme würde das eine Wasser-Temperatur von ca. 36°C bedeuten.


----------



## Bariphone (9. Februar 2017)

Meine Graka hat ein Delta von ca . 6Grad im Idle und 11Grad unter Volldampf.  Wassertemperatur ist max bei 32Grad. Über 43 Grad ist die Graka nie gekommen. 43 Grad bei Furmark. In Games immer so um 38Grad. Lüfter auf 520rpm

gesendet von meinem Bariphone S7


----------



## Narbennarr (9. Februar 2017)

Unter OC steigt das Delta natürlich, das sollte man hier berücksichtigen


----------



## Noxxphox (9. Februar 2017)

naja nen delta von 10-15°C ohne oc wäre wohl auch nur mit ner schlechten wlp oder falscher montage möglich denke ich mal.
oder, wovon ich bei 99,9999% der user hier nicht ausgehe, mit voltmod^^


----------



## chaotium (9. Februar 2017)

Wassertemp: ca 30 Grad
GPU Temp    : ca 40 Grad


----------



## iAcki (9. Februar 2017)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> naja nen delta von 10-15°C ohne oc wäre wohl auch nur mit ner schlechten wlp oder falscher montage möglich denke ich mal



Hmm, bei mir ist nix (außer der CPU) OC'd. Die GPU ist absolut standard und als wlp nutz ich die von EK mitgelieferte. Ganz am Anfang (frisch nach dem Aufbau) hatte meine GPU max. 47 Grad, also ein Delta von 13 Grad. Vielleicht sollte ich beim Umbau im März/April mal den Kühler reinigen und die Wlp tauschen.

Gruß Christian


----------



## leon676 (9. Februar 2017)

Sind die Schrauben vlt nicht ganz perfekt angezogen?


----------



## Narbennarr (9. Februar 2017)

iAcki schrieb:


> Hmm, bei mir ist nix (außer der CPU) OC'd. Die GPU ist absolut standard und als wlp nutz ich die von EK mitgelieferte. Ganz am Anfang (frisch nach dem Aufbau) hatte meine GPU max. 47 Grad, also ein Delta von 13 Grad. Vielleicht sollte ich beim Umbau im März/April mal den Kühler reinigen und die Wlp tauschen.
> 
> Gruß Christian



zieh einfach erstmal nur die Schrauben nach...durchfluss passt?


----------



## iAcki (9. Februar 2017)

Die Schrauben kann ich gern noch mal kontrollieren, das geht recht fix. Wobei ich eher die Wlp im Verdacht habe, da die auch schon 1 Jahr drauf ist. Vielleicht mach ich mach ich den Kühler einfach mal runter und alles sauber, sollte ja keinen Tag dauern. Ist das seitens EK eigentlich ok, wenn ich den Kühler öffne? Bei der CPU darf / muss man das ja (Jet-Plate).

Der Durchfluss ist ok, liegt so bei 67 - 70l/h.

Gruß Christian

Hier mal noch ein Screenshot vom 02.02.2017:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxxphox (9. Februar 2017)

ich meine die haben nen waranty void aufkleber unten sodas die garantie weg ist wenn man den kühler öffnet, bin mir aber nicht sicher.
alternativ mal gpu agb und pumpe nur innen kreislauf und rödeln lassen und alle paar h die flussrichtung wechseln. so hab ich bei meiner 680 classified den kühler (der vom vorbesitzer ordentlich verdreckt war) sauber bekommen. haben sich richtige klumben gelöst.
wichtig ist das dabei nix anderes im system ist wo sichs reinsetzen kann und das du durch wenig komponenten viel durchfluss und druck hast der den mist mitreisen kann.
aber wennman nicht grade was mit grosen farbpartikeln hat ist das eigentlich unproblematisch. habe ek blood red drin und nach 2 jahren auser leichte agb verfärbung niegendswo nennenswert ablagerungen.


----------



## iAcki (9. Februar 2017)

Hi,

ich hab noch mal alle Schrauben kontrolliert und sie waren fest (leider?).
Hier noch mal ein aktuelles Bild meiner Temps. Nun, dann werd ich mal bei Gelegenheit den Kühler reinigen (frag aber vorher noch  mal bei EK nach) und dann auch die Wlp gegen meine Gelid Extreme tauschen.

Gruß Christian




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HisN (9. Februar 2017)

Ich frage mich wirklich .. warum solche Threads im Winter gestartet werden? Im Hochsommer ist das ganze doch viel interessanter. ))))

Gigant 3360 bestückt mit 8 800RPM-Lüftern.

Im Kreislauf:
5960X zwischen 4 und 4.5Ghz
Mainboard-Spawas


Zwei Titan X Pascal @ 2Ghz
Raumtemp Normal: 20°
Raumtemp nach 8h Last (F@H) 24°
Wassertemp nach 8h Last: 30°
Graka-Temp max: 48° (Graka, die das Warme Wasser der anderen Graka abbekommt)
Damit wäre wir bei 18° Delta.
Und wie gesagt .. interessant ist das ganze doch erst im Hochsommer, wenn ich hier unter dem Dach 34° Raum-Temp habe und nicht "nur" 20° 


Edit.. hab gerade noch ein Ergebnis meiner "alten" Titan X (R.I.P.) gefunden.

http://abload.de/img/aquaero_wakue_dxmkxdugw.jpg

Da waren es lockere 12°

Als ich die neue Titan X alleine im Kreislauf hatte bin ich allerdings jetzt im Winter gerade noch auf 10° Delta gekommen. AC statt EKWB.

Wassertemperatur wird direkt am Radi gemessen. Jetzt müsste ich nur schauen ob davor oder dahinter^^


----------



## Narbennarr (9. Februar 2017)

Weil im Winter bei den kühlen Temps viel besser auffällt, wenn was nicht optimal läuft. Das im Sommer die HArdware heiß ist, weiß jeder.


----------



## v3nom (9. Februar 2017)

Das Delta sollte im Sommer doch auch gleich sein


----------



## HisN (9. Februar 2017)

Sollte, oder ist?


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Februar 2017)

Ich habe bei absoluter Maximallast (120% PT + Furmark) bei 26°C Wassertemperatur 35°C auf der GPU, entsprechend 9K Differenz (Wassertemperatur NACH CPU/GPU!).
Das war jetzt nur ein "spontantest", sprich 5 Minuten Furmark angeschmissen und abgelesen. Evtl können die Temperaturdeltas wenn mans ne STunde macht noch ein Grad oder zwei schwanken - aus der Erinnerung habe ich auch im Hochsommer die GPU seltenst über 40°C gesehen (bei "normaler" Last/Spiele) und die Wassertemperatur steigt in der Regel nicht über 30 an bei mir, sprich 10K Differenz sind in etwa passend.


----------



## HisN (9. Februar 2017)

Auf Dich hab ich gewartet, Du hast doch sonst immer Physik studiert Alki.
Ändert sich etwas am Wärmeübergang Radi-Luft bei steigender Umgebungstemperatur?


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Februar 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Ändert sich etwas am Wärmeübergang Radi-Luft bei steigender Umgebungstemperatur?



Ja, beispielsweise weil die Dichte der Luft geringer ist wenns wärmer ist, weil die Wärmekapazitäten, Viskositäten usw. temperaturabhängig sind und sich die relevanten Kennzahlen (Prandtl, Nusselt und wie sie alle heißen) entsprechend verändern. Das spielt sich aber alles in Regionen ab die hier nicht relevant sein dürften weils in unseren Grenzen viel zu kleine Abweichungen sind.
Oder kurz gesagt: obs in deinem Raum 20 oder 30 Grad heiß ist ist für das Temperaturdelta von GPU zu Wasser praktisch nicht relevant.


----------



## HisN (9. Februar 2017)

Thx für Aufklärung.
Bitte alle diesen Thread bookmarken. 
Anwendungszenario genaustens aufschreiben und im Sommer die Testreihe wiederholen^^


----------



## v3nom (9. Februar 2017)

Ich hab ein Delta von 4-5°K zwischen GPU und Wasser. Wasser wird nach GPU+GPU+360 slim gemessen bevor es dann in den Mora geht. Das Wasser aus dem Mora kommt direkt in die GPU.
Da ich nicht auf den richtigen Intake des GPU Kühlers geachtet habe fließt das Wasser auch an der falschen Stelle in den Kühler.
5820k@4,5GHz 
GTX 1080@2,1GHz (Furmark weniger) gekühlt mit nem vernickeltem EK Block und TG Conductonaut zwischen GPU und Kühler.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Februar 2017)

Vorsicht ist hier geboten, es ist bei solchen Versuchen relevant, WO die Wassertemperaturen gemessen werden und wie hoch der Durchfluss ist.

Wenn ich meine Wassertemperatur direkt hinter dem MoRa messen würde wären das vermutlich gemessene ~ 22°C (minimal über Raumtemp) - dann hat die GPU 35 unter Last und das Delta wäre 13K.
Wenn ich meine Wassertemperatur hinter der Grafikkarte und hinter der CPU messe (was bei mir so ist da der Sensor in der Pumpe ist die das warme Wasser aus dem AGB in den Radi schiebt) dann habe ich 26°C Wassertemperatur gemessen und das Delta sind noch 9K.

Je höher der Durchfluss ist, desto geringer ist dieser Unterschied (da sich dann im Kreislauf eher eine "Durchschnittstemperatur" bildet bzw. die kältesten und heißesten Stellen näher beieinander liegen temperaturmäßig), dennoch sind diese ganzen Messungen nur dann vergleichbar, wenn auch immer dabei geschrieben wird ob man nun das Delta GPU zu kaltem Wasser nach Radi misst oder das Delta GPU zu von Chips erwärmten Wasser - und wenns exakt sein soll müsste man auch die maximale Temperaturdifferenz des Wassers innerhalb des Kreislaufes kennen.

Hier also bitte nicht über Unterschiede streiten die kleiner als 5K sind...


----------



## v3nom (9. Februar 2017)

Deswegen habe ich es ja auch so genau dazu geschrieben


----------



## jamesblond23 (10. Februar 2017)

Ich habe bei meiner übertakteten graka mit ek full cover block auch ein delta von 10-14K. 

Und das entgegen "der Flussrichtung"


----------



## iAcki (10. Februar 2017)

Hm, 

da ihr mich mit euren guten Temperaturen echt fertig gemacht habt, werde ich nun doch heute oder morgen mal mein Wasser ablassen und den Kühler reinigen. Hab ja nun schon seit einem Monat nichts mehr am PC geschraubt. 

Hier auch noch das Statement von EK zum Thema öffnen der Kühler:

_Water blocks may be disassembled for cleaning purposed on a occasional basis. Your warranty is not voided on dis-assembly of the water block but the customer loses the EK leak-free guarantee which comes with a factory tested water block. And old, but soft toothbrush is an excellent cleaning tool!_

Für alle die zu faul sind oder einfach keinen Bock haben die zwei Zeilen mal zu übersetzen, hier mal von mir grob abgerissen. Für das gelegentliche Reinigen ist es ok, wenn man den Kühler zerlegt. Dabei verliert ihr nicht die Garantie, sondern nur den "leak-free" status! Es wird auch die Reinigung mit einer Zahnbürste empfohlen. 

Na dann, auf zum Atem!!! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## chaotium (10. Februar 2017)

iAcki schrieb:


> Hm,
> 
> da ihr mich mit euren guten Temperaturen echt fertig gemacht habt, werde ich nun doch heute oder morgen mal mein Wasser ablassen und den Kühler reinigen. Hab ja nun schon seit einem Monat nichts mehr am PC geschraubt.
> 
> ...



Du hast einen 480er und einen 240er? Was erwartest du? Wundertemp? Sicher nicht, das kannste knicken 
Ich hab zwei Aquacomputer ALM 480 extern ^^


----------



## Narbennarr (10. Februar 2017)

Es geht doch nicht um die GPU Temp, sondern Delta GPU zu Wasser...


----------



## jamesblond23 (10. Februar 2017)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Du hast einen 480er und einen 240er? Was erwartest du? Wundertemp? Sicher nicht, das kannste knicken
> Ich hab zwei Aquacomputer ALM 480 extern ^^


Junge Junge, dein Beitrag geht hier völlig am Thema vorbei! 

Es ist die Temperaturdifferenz zwischen Grafikkarte umd Wassertemperatur gemeint.  Da kannst du noch so viele Radiatoren haben, wenn der Wärmeübergang zwischen gpu Chip und Wasserblock bzw der Wasserblock wegen Korrosion oder Verschmutzung behindert ist, dann hat man ein höheres Delta!

Der Threadsteller sucht ja schon nach dem Problem,  hoffentlich findet er auch was beim öffnen des kühlers


----------



## HisN (10. Februar 2017)

Aber ist das Delta nicht direkt abhängig von der Wärme-Menge die die Graka produziert?
Wir haben hier mehrere 980TI, 480, 390X, Titan X Pascal .... 
Mit OC, ohne OC ....


----------



## Narbennarr (10. Februar 2017)

Ja, klar. Eine 290X wirst du niemals auf das Delta einer 1070 bekommen etc.
Deswegen sind eigentlich nur gleiche CPUs vergleichbar. Bei einer 980 TI ohne großes OC sollte das Delta eigentlich irgendwo im Bereich 10-14K liegen (die 1080 liegt nur noch bei ~6-8K)


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Februar 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Aber ist das Delta nicht direkt abhängig von der Wärme-Menge die die Graka produziert?



Es ist hauptsächlich abhängig von der Leistungsdichte (Abwärme pro Chipfläche). Vergleichbar sind also, wie Narbennarr schon sagt, nur identische GPUs.
Das Delta wird nicht nur größer, wenn die Abwärme steigt sondern auch wenn die Chipgröße sinkt (da weniger Fläche entsprechend schlechter Wärme abgeben kann an den Kühler). Deswegen sind die Deltas kleinerer Chips (etwa 104er) unter Umständen größer als die größerer Chips (etwa 102er bzw. 110er) obwohl die Abwärme der 104er vom Betrag her eigentlich kleiner ist.


----------



## chaotium (11. Februar 2017)

jamesblond23 schrieb:


> Junge Junge, dein Beitrag geht hier völlig am Thema vorbei!
> 
> Es ist die Temperaturdifferenz zwischen Grafikkarte umd Wassertemperatur gemeint.  Da kannst du noch so viele Radiatoren haben, wenn der Wärmeübergang zwischen gpu Chip und Wasserblock bzw der Wasserblock wegen Korrosion oder Verschmutzung behindert ist, dann hat man ein höheres Delta!
> 
> Der Threadsteller sucht ja schon nach dem Problem,  hoffentlich findet er auch was beim öffnen des kühlers



Und das wasser wird durch Radis gekühlt, oder doch nicht? *am Kopfkratz*

Je Besser die Kühleistung desto höher das delta zwischen GPU und Wassertemperatur...


----------



## jamesblond23 (11. Februar 2017)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Und das wasser wird durch Radis gekühlt, oder doch nicht? *am Kopfkratz*
> 
> Je Besser die Kühleistung desto höher das delta zwischen GPU und Wassertemperatur...


Nein, einfach nein.

Wie von incredible alk schon angesprochen,  das delta wird von der Wassertemperatur beeinflusst,  aber nur in einem Rahmen, der für uns irrelevant bleibt. 

Die Grafikkarte wird natürlich kühler,  umso kälter das Wasser ist, abee nicht die Temperaturdofferenz zwischen Grafikkarte und Wassertemperatur. Die bleibt annähernd gleich.


----------



## Narbennarr (11. Februar 2017)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Und das wasser wird durch Radis gekühlt, oder doch nicht? *am Kopfkratz*
> 
> Je Besser die Kühleistung desto höher das delta zwischen GPU und Wassertemperatur...



Aha, deine Karte wird durch deine niedrige Wassertemp also nicht kühler? dann läuft was falsch!
ist dir denn bewusst, dass das Wasser an jeder Stelle im Kreislauf ungefähr gleich warm ist?

20 Grad Wasser -> 30 Grad GPU
40 Grad Wasser -> 50 Grad GPU

Delta bei beidem 10 Grad


----------



## Blechdesigner (11. Februar 2017)

Ich habe ein Delta T von nur gar 7°C (EK Fullcover auf einer GTX 1080FE) sofern ich meinen Sensoren vertrauen schenken darf.
Bezogen auf/Test unter BF4 Multiplayer 64Map (Locker)

Gehäuse: NZXT S340
Kreislauf: 
AGB ( AlphacoolCape Corp 2) - Pumpe (Phobya DC-12 260) - VGA(EK-FC1080 GTX) - 120er Radi(MagiCool 120ST) - i7700K(EK-Supremacy)280er(MagiCool 280D) ->

Wasser: 35°C
Grafikkarte: 42°C


----------



## HisN (11. Februar 2017)

Wir haben übrigens gerade im Titan X Sammler festgestellt dass die Sensoren auf der Graka genau so ******** sind, wie die Sensoren auf der CPU.
D.h. im Idle-Bereich völlig ungenau. Wir haben da mehrere User die Idle-Temps unterhalb der Wassertemperatur haben. Und wenn man unter Load gerade mal 8° Delta hat ... 

Also nix gegen gute Temperaturen im Delta. Aber ein Grund deshalb gleich die ganz Wakü auseinanderzureissen solange die GPU nicht mal 50° warm wird ....


----------



## Noxxphox (11. Februar 2017)

also ich hab jetzt nach 2 1/2h devision nen delta zwischen 8-10°C gehabt^^. hab aufmerksam drauf geachtet und die datenerfassung resetet wos wasser aufgeheizt war sprich wasser 30-31°C und graka 38-41°C je nach last.
raumtemperatur war so 22,5-23°C. ganz vergessen dazu zu schreiben.


----------



## D0pefish (11. Februar 2017)

idle-Werte nach 15 Minuten auf PCGH
R9 290 Referenz @stock mit EK Fullcover Nickel/Plexi, wenn ich mich nicht irre und es Kupfer/Plexi ist. ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wasser 26°
Raum 22°

Ich habe jetzt kurzerhand den Fühler eines digitalen Thermometers in den AGB gehalten,  da ich meine Pumpe seit über fünf Jahren ohne USB-Überwachung betreibe.  Bevor hier, 2009 gemessen, die Wasserthemperatur mit Prime- + Furmark-Stress  ohne aktive Lüfter am Radi in Richtung 50° C stieg, ist bei meinem i7-870  bzw der HD 5870 schon Pumpe gewesen. Seitdem  lasse ich für's gute Gewissen bei Abwesenheit am Radi zwei von neun möglichen 12cm-Lüftern mit 5 V laufen und gut. Im Desktop-Alltag mit DVB-Plätscherei hat die GPU idr. 32/33°C und das Wasser kommt dabei aktuell gemessen auf 27°C. Kommt halt immer drauf an. Unter absolutem Volldampf dürfte mein System bei CPU und GPU locker bis zu 20°C TDelta vorweisen aber ich kenne kein Szenario abseits der Stresstests, wo mir solche Extrema je begegnet wären. Eher wird was blau...


----------



## iAcki (5. Mai 2017)

Hi,

ich hab meinen Thread hier nicht vergessen, nur hab ich bis jetzt gebraucht alles fertig zu machen. Ich wollte zwar erst nur den GPU-Block reinigen und dann die WaKü umbauen, aber dann dachte ich mir so: "Wenn ich einmal das Wasser ablasse, dann kann ich auch alles machen." 

Naja, es ist nun geschafft und mein "neues" WaKü-System steht (Bilder kommen dann später in meinem  Bastel-Thread)

Soooo, genug geschwafelt ....

Gestern konnte ich dann das erste Mal wieder BF1 zocken und damit meine Temperaturen checken. Ich bin nun wieder bei 10°C als Delta, zwischen Wasser und GPU - Diode, somit ist nun auch sicher, dass es die Wärmeleitpaste war/ist. Ich nutze nun *Cooler Master MasterGel Maker*  ... was ein Name  ... und bin mit den Temperaturen der frischen Wärmeleitpaste sehr zufrieden .. mal sehen was die Zukunft bringt (vorher war es EK-Paste).

An dieser Stelle wollte ich mich noch mal bei allen hier bedanken, die Anteilnahme war geiiiillll (auch wenn ich nicht geantwortet habe, die Beiträge hab ich sofort gelesen)!!!!!

Gruß Christian


----------



## IICARUS (5. Mai 2017)

Das gleiche konnte ich auch beobachten.
Habe vor Mitte März meine Grafikkarte auch umgebaut und meine MX-4 verwendet.

Die Temperatur lag bei 39 Grad... Delta zum Wasser ca. 10 Grad.
Jede Woche konnte ich beobachten dass mein Delta um 1 Grad langsam anstieg.

So kam ich langsam auf 40 Grad, dann auf 41 Grad usw... mittlerweile bin ich bei 43 Grad und gelegentlich sogar schon auf 44 Grad.
Natürlich sind die Temperaturen unbedenklich und immer noch sehr gut.
Dennoch stellt man sich halt die Frage wieso... mein Loop ist noch recht neu, da ich alles Mitte Februar verbaut habe und in der Zeit sogar schon wegen Änderungen Schläuche zum Teil wieder ausgetauscht habe.

Mein Grafikkarten Kühler ist auch durchsichtig und so sieht es auch noch komplett sauber aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vermute auch das die Wärmeleitpaste am trocknen ist.
Habe nun festgestellt das die beiliegende WLP(EK-TIM Ectotherm) von EK-WB laut deren Testbild sogar besser als meine sein soll.
Werde daher wenn ich Zeit und Lust habe die Grafikkarte zerlegen und die WLP von EK-WB mal versuchen.


----------



## iAcki (5. Mai 2017)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe nun festgestellt das die beiliegende WLP(EK-TIM Ectotherm) von EK-WB laut deren Testbild sogar besser als meine sein soll.



Genau da bin ich halt immer skeptisch. Die Tests beleuchten immer nur den Neuzustand, aber gibt es auch mal Tests, die einen längeren Zeitraum betrachten, so dass man mal feststellen kann, ob über die Zeit die guten Werte bleiben? Es wäre ja möglich, dass eine Paste A im frisch aufgetragenen Zustand besser ist, als Paste B. Nun aber über die Zeit Paste A austrocknet und Paste B, bei der sich der "Feuchtigkeitszustand" kaum ändert, auf einmal nach 3 Monaten bessere Werte liefert als Paste A. Verständlich?

Gruß Christian


----------



## IICARUS (5. Mai 2017)

Ja das ist mir auch klar und mit diesem Test auf der eigenen Seite habe ich mir jetzt auch nichts versprochen.
Ich war dennoch neugierig und habe heute meine Grafikkarte ausgebaut und zerlegt.

Die WLP von EK-WB war auch so weich und wässerig wie die MX-4 was ich zuvor drauf getan hatte.
Hatte daher Ähnlichkeit mit der MX-4 vom auftragen und vom aussehen her.

Die Temperaturen waren aber verblüffend.
Ich komme nur noch auf 38 Grad unter Last bei etwa 28-29 Grad Wassertemperatur.
Also die Wassertemperatur ist identisch wie zuvor.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Kühler sind aber noch ein paar kleine Luftblasen, das dauert einige Zeit bei mir bis ich die restlos raus habe, da ich die Anschlüsse dazu beide nach unten gerichtet habe.
Mal sehe wie lange die so gut bleiben, denn mit der MX-4 war es zuvor auch mit 39 Grad gut.

Könnte auch sein das sich die Wärmeleitpads gesetzt hatten und es auch ein Teil ausgemacht hatte.
Die WLP was ich entfernt habe war nicht ausgetrocknet, aber fester als ich sie damals aufgetragen hatte.
Also ein wenig ausgetrocknet war sie in diesem Sinn schon.


----------



## Nachty (5. Mai 2017)

Hab auch noch mal ne Runde gezockt Raumtemperatur 20.5° Grad  Hardware ist aber auch mehr Undervoltet CPU nur 0.95 Volt

Hab auch die MX-4 Paste drauf. Seit dem der erste Block da war für die Titan X wurde die nicht gewechselt . 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (5. Mai 2017)

Raumtemperatur war bei mir heute um die 23 Grad, aber das spielt zur Zeit bei mir keine Rolle da ich die Lüfter als Kurve so bestimmt habe das etwa 28-29 Grad gehalten werden.
Dementsprechend würden die Lüfter auch schneller drehen.

Im Hochsommer werde ich wohl eine höhere Wassertemperatur zulassen, damit die Lüfter nicht weiter hoch drehen müssen.
Denn momentan sind sie mit 500-600 U/min recht leise, ich muss aber jetzt nicht zwingend 28-29 Grad Wassertemperatur halten.
Denn selbst wenn ich hierzu 35 Grad erreichen würde wäre es für mich noch in Ordnung.

Werde die Grafikkarte aber jetzt nicht mehr zerlegen, auch wenn sie wieder die 43-44 Grad mit der selben Wassertemperatur erreichen sollte.


----------



## Nachty (5. Mai 2017)

Kannst ja mal undervolten die GPU macht schon viel aus , da brennt dann auch nicht mehr so viel wärme ins Wasser!


----------



## IICARUS (5. Mai 2017)

Ja kenne ich, ich habe meist auch Stock(1911Mhz) am laufen, dann sind die Temperaturen auch so schon sehr gut.
Mag es nicht wenn immer ständig irgendein Tool im Hintergrund laufen muss.

Mein OC nutze ich meist nicht, aber ich habe es ausgelotet falls ich doch mal etwas mehr Leistung brauche.
Momentan komme ich nur auf 38-39 Grad.
Bin schon die ganze Zeit innerhalb von Spielen gewesen.


----------



## Bohrwardor (6. Mai 2017)

Also ich hab auf meinem Monoblock 5930K 4x 4,5 Ghz , 2x4,3Ghz bei 1,385V mit einem Asus Rampage V  und 2 Gtx 1080 FE@1988Mhz im Kreislauf auf 2x 420mm Radi
Im Ide 34°C CPU und GPU 34°C  dabei eine wassertemperatur von 29°C im desktop
Beim zocken von Bf1 bzw Benchmarken wird alles ausgelastet daher nimm ich mal BF1 als beispiel
ahja ich hab die Lüftersteuerung Heatmaster II und so eingestellt das 3 lüfter bei 28°C anfangen der 4 bei 30°C der 5 bei 32^C und der 6 bei 33°C dabei laufen die  lüfter auf minimum Strom 

Beim zocken erreicht die CPU an die 58°C die Gpu´s 54°C und 56°C und eine Wasssertemperatur von 38°C

also delta

 Cpu 24K 

GPU1  20K

 GPU2 22K

Wassertemp 9K

ich nehm lieber wärme in kauf anstatt hoher kühlleistung^^ und ich fühle das es leiser ist


----------



## razzor1984 (14. Mai 2017)

Hab jetz mein neues System mit 3d Merk einmal bisschen aufgeheizt.
Im graphikbenchmark - 3x 10 minuten bin ich im Agb nicht über 30.7 Grad gekommen
Die Gpu war mit spitzen von 55 grad am wärmsten der 1700@ stock ist mit 32 grad ein "Kühlschrank" 
Mein Delta zur Raumluft betrug exakt 7 grad - @raumtemp 23.7 - Wassertemp 30.7 - DF: ~ 71 L/H  (65Hz)
Die Lüfter drehen ein bisschen höher ab 30 Grad


----------



## Chukku (15. Mai 2017)

Bohrwardor schrieb:


> Beim zocken erreicht die CPU an die 58°C die Gpu´s 54°C und 56°C und eine Wasssertemperatur von 38°C
> 
> also delta
> 
> ...



Die Mathematik verstehe ich nicht ...
das sind doch 20/16/18 K Delta ?

@Topic:
Ich komme aktuell so auf 14-16 K Delta mit meinen beiden GPUs. (Wasser: ca. 32°C / GPU1: 48°C / GPU2: 46°C)
Zur CPU sage ich besser gar nichts, so lange sie nicht geköpft ist


----------



## v3nom (15. Mai 2017)

razzor1984 schrieb:


> Hab jetz mein neues System mit 3d Merk einmal bisschen aufgeheizt.
> Im graphikbenchmark - 3x 10 minuten bin ich im Agb nicht über 30.7 Grad gekommen
> Die Gpu war mit spitzen von 55 grad am wärmsten der 1700@ stock ist mit 32 grad ein "Kühlschrank"
> Mein Delta zur Raumluft betrug exakt 7 grad - @raumtemp 23.7 - Wassertemp 30.7 - DF: ~ 71 L/H  (65Hz)
> Die Lüfter drehen ein bisschen höher ab 30 Grad



30°C Wasser sind nice, da komme ich auch hin. Nutzt du einen MoRa?
Ein Delta von 25°C Wasser - GPU finde ich aber schon sehr ungünstig. Welche GPU und Block hast du?


----------



## IICARUS (15. Mai 2017)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Die WLP von EK-WB war auch so weich und wässerig wie die MX-4 was ich zuvor drauf getan hatte.
> Hatte daher Ähnlichkeit mit der MX-4 vom auftragen und vom aussehen her.
> 
> Die Temperaturen waren aber verblüffend.
> Ich komme nur noch auf 38 Grad unter Last bei etwa 28-29 Grad Wassertemperatur.


Nachdem jetzt 10 Tage vergangen sind habe ich immer noch eine Temperaturverbesserung von etwa 3-5 Grad.
Die WLP von EK-WB TIM ist daher etwas besser als die MX-4.
Wobei die MX-4 auch schon sehr gut war und die Temperatur dazu vollkommen in Ordnung waren.


----------



## razzor1984 (15. Mai 2017)

v3nom schrieb:


> 30°C Wasser sind nice, da komme ich auch hin. Nutzt du einen MoRa?
> Ein Delta von 25°C Wasser - GPU finde ich aber schon sehr ungünstig. Welche GPU und Block hast du?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Case und wakue ist alles das alte geblieben, hab nur meinen 200er Phobya nach außen verlegt weil der neu Rx 480 Kühler von alphacool (GPX 480 M3) die Anschlüsse seitlich hat. Früher hatte ich einen von alphacool der hatte die Anschlüsse seitlich unten, das war platz sparender. Wegen den Gpu Temps - wenn man sich meinen loop anschaut dann bekommt die Gpu das frisch gekühlte Wasser vom 200er ab, somit weiß ich nicht warum diese "jetzt so heiß wird". Hab mich noch nicht mit Oc beschäftigt, die Msi armor 480 - ist alles auf stock genauso der 1700 - rennt uner last mit ~ 1,08 - 1,09 vcore.
Nur wenn ich die Spannung vcore GPU & CPU anhebe wirds wasser schon noch wärmer werden 

(der loop besteht aus 360er - 140er & 200er[extern] )

edit: Wegen der Gpu - hab die Wärmeleitpaste von Alphacool genommen die dabei war. Bei der nächsten wartung kann man diese ja erneuern, gegen etwas besseres.


----------



## v3nom (15. Mai 2017)

Also das größte Delta zwischen GPU und Wasser nach dem Mora ist bei mir bei 7,6K. GTX 1080 mit vernickeltem EK Block und Conductonaut. GPU läuft auf 2,1GHz:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shutterfly (18. Mai 2017)

GTX 1080: 42°C mit Furmark
Wasser: 34°C

Delta: 8


----------



## IICARUS (18. Mai 2017)

Gestern war es bei uns recht warm so dass wir eine Raumtemperatur von 26 Grad hatten.
Bin nun innerhalb von Spielen auf 30 Grad Wassertemperatur gekommen bei einer Lüfterdrehzahl von etwa 650-700 U/min.
Die Lüfter sind dabei noch recht leise und Temperaturen hatte ich: CPU bis 46 Grad, GPU bis 40 Grad.

Da die Temperaturen die nächsten Tagen weiter ansteigen werden und nicht unter Raumtemperatur gekühlt werden kann habe ich nun eine neue Lüfterkurve erstellt.
Nun laufen die Lüfter nur noch bis 450 U/min bei einer Wassertemperatur von 32 Grad. Dadurch sind CPU und GPU um 3 Grad höher angestiegen. Aber die Temperaturen waren zuvor schon sehr niedrig, daher sind nun die Temperaturen mit 3 Grad mehr immer noch sehr gut.

Meine Lüfter drehen in Idle mit nur 320 U/min, da bei mir kein passiv Betrieb möglich ist.
Die Kurve dazu ist auch so eingerichtet dass die Lüfter erst ab 29 Grad langsam an Drehzahl zunehmen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## razzor1984 (18. Mai 2017)

v3nom schrieb:


> Also das größte Delta zwischen GPU und Wasser nach dem Mora ist bei mir bei 7,6K. GTX 1080 mit vernickeltem EK Block und Conductonaut. GPU läuft auf 2,1GHz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sind das Gaming werte oder Benchmark werte ala 3dmark ?
Weil heute bei 24,5 grad hatte ich nach Gta5 & BF4 - ein maximal wasser von 31 grad und maximal temperatur gpu von 47 grad - cpu war bei max 37 grad.
Aber warum die gpu kühler ist. Laut afterburner zieht sie viel weniger 80 bis max 100 watt. 
3dmark (lava sequenz) da gibst peaks bis zu 115 watt.Denke dass der alphacooler einfach nicht mehr Leisten kann. Interessant wären einmal andere user mit einer RX480 und einem Alphacoole ( Wie die Gpu temps bei ihnen denn so sind) Da kann man dann mal vergleichen.


----------



## v3nom (19. Mai 2017)

Jo das war nach paar Runden BF1. Die CPU heizt bei mir halt ordendlich und ist schwieriger zu kühlen (5820k@4,5GHz mit 1,24V).


----------



## razzor1984 (28. Mai 2017)

Hallo hab heute endlich wieder einmal zeit gefunden Deus Ex mankind evolved  zu spielen hier meine Temps direkt aus der Aquasuite + Hardwaremonitor max temps. Gpu ist übertaktet auf 1366mhz (afterburner) - Cpu ist stock @1,08 - 1,09 vcore - Raumtemperatur war durchgehen - zw 24,00 - 24,3 grad Die maximal spannung von HW-Minitor bei der cpu muss ein auslesefehler sein, Cpu-z zeigt nie so einen wert an.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Mai 2017)

Bei uns ist es Gestern sehr warm gewesen, hier hatte ich zu Hause an die 27,5 Grad, was wir heute wieder haben.
Idle/office ist daher bei mir zur Zeit bei dieser Temperatur bei 29,6 Wassertemperatur.


In einem längerem Spiel heute und Gestern Abend lag ich zwischen 32-33 Grad Wassertemperatur bei 500 U/min Lüfterdrehzahl.
GPU bei 41-43 Grad und CPU meist um die 38-41 Grad, kam aber auch gelegentlich auf 46-48 Grad.

Unter 26 Grad Raumtemperatur ist es momentan bei uns schwer zu kommen.
Wenn es nicht so heiß war lag ich auch zwischen 22-24 Grad.


----------



## v3nom (28. Mai 2017)

@IICARUS ich hatte heute genau die selben Temps


----------



## IICARUS (28. Mai 2017)

Hör auf... meine Frau backt gerade Pizza und bei uns ist es dadurch mittlerweile 29 Grad warm... momentan komme ich nicht unter 30 Grad Wassertemperatur... 
Tendenz steigend, da ich die Lüfter nur auch 324 U/min am laufen habe...


----------



## Blechdesigner (29. Mai 2017)

^^Irgendwas stimmt entweder mit deiner Sensorik(CPU) der Aquasuite nicht, auf dem Bild, oder aber du schüttest(besser du hattest) kaltes Wasser dazu getan (auf den Sensor).
Und erklären wird dir das, das Bild selbst.


----------



## IICARUS (29. Mai 2017)

Habe genauso genau Sensoren in der CPUs wie alle anderen auch, die sind halt auf Abschaltpunkt kalibriert und nicht im unterem Bereich. 
Es ist bekannt das die Temperaturen im unterem Bereich nicht genau sind.

Ist aber jetzt auch nichts neues.

EDIT: Hier mal ein anders Beispiel.



> Aber ums kurz zu machen. Idle Temps sind völlig wurscht. Die Temperatursensoren in den Kernen sind nur dazu da die CPU bei zu viel Temp abzuschalten und nicht um immer und in jedem Zustand eine korrekte Temperatur auszugeben. Also das ganze Thema einfach ignorieren. Alles was zählt sind Core Temps unter Last. Und wenn da alles passt gibts kein Problem.
> 
> Bsp:
> 
> ...


Quelle: Intel I5 6600k Idle Temperatur-Schwankungen


----------



## LiFaD1203 (29. Mai 2017)

Mein Delta GPU zu Wasser ist über die letzten Wochen gestiegen. Angefangen mit 11K bin ich mittlerweile bei 19K. Wassertemperatur war dabei immer gleich mit max 31°C. Verschmutzung vom GPU Kühler kann es eigentlich nicht sein. Zumindest ist von außen nichts erkennbar. Ist eine 1080 Ti mit Heatkiller IV. 
Werde heute mal die Backplate entfernen und schauen ob die Schrauben noch fest sind.


----------



## IICARUS (29. Mai 2017)

Mein Delta hat sich nicht verändert, aber der ganze Temperaturbereich hat sich 2-3 Grad bezüglich der wärmeren Tage nach oben bewegt.


----------



## razzor1984 (29. Mai 2017)

Heuet mal den pc einem 3dmark check unterzogen - da ich getestet habe ob die 480er 1400mhz stabil mitmacht. Afterburner zeigt andere werte an, jedoch AMD watman zeigt stabile 1400mhz an, selbe gilt für den vcore - gpu (wattman zeigt 1,184v an)                  Für 25 grad Raumtemperatur sind die Werte OK. Besser wird die Grafik halt nicht. Ob das jetzt an der Wärmeleitpaste liegt? Schrauben waren anfänglich locker weil ich vergessen hatte diese nachzuziehen aber 3dmark im 10 minuten stress loop mit max 51grad und 1400mhz find ich, geht so in ordnung. Man merkt halt dass ich meine Lüfterkurfe zu grob eingestellt habe da ab 31 grad schon die ausgänge für den 360er 60% maximalleistung abbekommen. Richtig sielent ist das auch nicht mehr...........  





IICARUS schrieb:


> Hör auf... meine Frau backt gerade Pizza und bei uns ist es dadurch mittlerweile 29 Grad warm... momentan komme ich nicht unter 30 Grad Wassertemperatur...  Tendenz steigend, da ich die Lüfter nur auch 324 U/min am laufen habe...


  Ich nehmen mal an Dachgeschoßwohnung - ohne klima


----------



## IICARUS (29. Mai 2017)

Nein eigentlich nicht, wir wohnen in einem Neubau und die sind so gut Isoliert das Abends sich die ganze Wärme staut. 
Wir haben heute Abend auch 28,6 Grad... Wassertemperatur ist Idle 30 Grad. 

Temperaturen passen aber noch gut.
War heute bei etwa 36 Grad Wassertemperatur und 45 Grad CPU, die CPU kam sogar auf 52 Grad hoch.
Normal liege ich etwa 4-5 Grad niedriger.


----------



## razzor1984 (29. Mai 2017)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Nein eigentlich nicht, wir wohnen in einem Neubau und die sind so gut Isoliert das Abends sich die ganze Wärme staut.  Wir haben heute Abend auch 28,6 Grad... Wassertemperatur ist Idle 30 Grad.


  Normal dauert es länger bis sich ein wärmegedämmtes Haus aufheizt 


IICARUS schrieb:


> Temperaturen passen aber noch gut. War heute bei etwa 36 Grad Wassertemperatur und 45 Grad CPU, die CPU kam sogar auf 52 Grad hoch. Normal liege ich etwa 4-5 Grad niedriger.


  Bei den Umgebungstemperaturen - Top werte   Ich bin schon am überlegen mir nen Airplex radical(420er) an die Seite zu montieren dann kann ich den Kanal für den 360er und die top 200er auf unter 40% max Leistung lassen und eine flacher Lüfterkurve definieren. Aber da spricht eher der bastel drang  aber vom Preis her ist der nicht schlimm, dass einzige was lästig wäre die Schraubeneinsätze. Es werden nur 12 stück mitgeliefert, da müsste ich mir extra welche dazukaufen .......


----------



## IICARUS (30. Mai 2017)

Ja finde ich auch.
Die Lüfter laufen zur Zeit unter Last bis 580 U/min. Kurve habe ich aber auch eingerichtet, so werden die Lüfter auch mit steigender Temperatur höher geregelt.


----------



## arcDaniel (30. Mai 2017)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Nein eigentlich nicht, wir wohnen in einem Neubau und die sind so gut Isoliert das Abends sich die ganze Wärme staut.
> Wir haben heute Abend auch 28,6 Grad... Wassertemperatur ist Idle 30 Grad.
> 
> Temperaturen passen aber noch gut.
> ...



Ich wohne auch in einem Neubau, und hier macht z.b. die Zwangsbelüftung 100% auf wenn es kühler ist, also in der Nacht. Sogar bei 32Grad+ Aussentempertur (und unser haus ist niergends von Schatten geschützt, haben wir selten mehr als 25Grad Raumtemperatur. Auch nicht beim Pizzabacken [emoji16]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bariphone (30. Mai 2017)

Da Lob ich mir mein saniertes 500jahr altes Gemäuer. 1,3m dicke Wände. Jetzt ist es seit zwei Wochen echt warm. Und die Raumtemperatur ist um 1 Grad auf 22 angestiegen.
Meine Komponenten laufen jetzt Idle 25Grad und Last rund 40 Grad. Alles easy

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (30. Mai 2017)

Wir haben auch Zwangsbelüftung(keine Klima), aber bei uns ist es etwas komplizierter.
Möchte jetzt auch nicht ins Detail gehen.


----------



## IICARUS (30. Mai 2017)

Fehler beim bearbeiten... sorry.


----------



## razzor1984 (2. Juni 2017)

Hab mir noch einen zusätzlichen 420er gegönnt, der Preis war einfach zu gut. Aufgeheiztes system - 3x skydiver stabiltätsbenchmark hintereinander. Raumtemperätur war 25,5 - Wasser ist bei fixierten 500rpm nicht höher als 31,1 grad


----------



## LiFaD1203 (18. Juli 2017)

LiFaD1203 schrieb:


> Mein Delta GPU zu Wasser ist über die letzten Wochen gestiegen. Angefangen mit 11K bin ich mittlerweile bei 19K. Wassertemperatur war dabei immer gleich mit max 31°C. Verschmutzung vom GPU Kühler kann es eigentlich nicht sein. Zumindest ist von außen nichts erkennbar. Ist eine 1080 Ti mit Heatkiller IV.
> Werde heute mal die Backplate entfernen und schauen ob die Schrauben noch fest sind.



Ich hole den Thread mal wieder hoch und zitiere mich mal selber. 

Nachdem ich Anfang Juni bei der GPU die 52°C erreichte, habe ich die Wärmeleitpaste erneuert. Benutzt habe ich die Cooler Master MasterGel Maker, wie zuvor auch schon. Um den GPU Kühler von der Grafikkarte zu bekommen (keine Lust gehabt Wasser abzulassen ), musste ich den CPU Kühler ebenfalls entfernen. Dort habe ich dann auch die Cooler Master MasterGel Maker benutzt (vorher Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut). Jetzt nach knapp 6 Wochen ist mein Delta bei der GPU wieder um 10K gestiegen. Bei der CPU das Gleiche. Also liegt es anscheinend an der Wärmeleitpaste, denn mit der Kryonaut gab es keine Verschlechterung. Keine Ahnung  was die Spritze enthält, aber irgendetwas passt da nicht.  

Morgen sollte die Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut kommen, werde bei Gelegenheit also bei CPU & GPU diese Paste auftragen. Außerdem habe ich zu Testzwecken die MasterGel  in meinem Zweitrechner auch für die CPU verwendet, um zu sehen ob die Temperaturen da auch nach oben gehen. Dort war vorher ebenfalls die Kryonaut drauf. Alles sehr kurios.


----------



## iAcki (19. Juli 2017)

Hi LiFaD1203,

danke für deinen Vergleich, bin mal sehr gespannt was deine Erfahrungen sind. Ich habe ja auch das MasterGel Maker auf meiner CPU und GPU und kann noch keine Verschlechterung feststellen, wobei mein Umbau noch nicht soooo lange her ist. Die 6 Wochen habe ich aber schon geknackt, es sind nun ca. 10 Wochen. Bin auf jeden Fall sehr gespannt, was du nach dem Tausch der Wärmeleitpaste für Werte bekommst (auf Dauer).

Gruß Christian


----------



## Dagnarus (19. Juli 2017)

Ich hab bei mir die Kryonaut auf CPU und GPU (seit März 2017) und bisher hat sich mein TempDelta nicht verändert. Bei der GPU sind es immer knapp 9 Grad. Also bei 30 Grad Wassertemp hab ich auf der GPU 39. Bei der CPU ist es max. 35 Grad. Im Idle sind es 2-4 Grad , unter Last dann eben bis zu 35.


----------



## v3nom (19. Juli 2017)

Kyronaut und Conductonaut waren bei mir über Monate hinweg stabil.


----------



## LiFaD1203 (19. Juli 2017)

Habe so etwas bisher auch noch nicht erlebt. Bin gespannt wie es sich bei meinem Zweitrechner entwickelt. Ich werde dann in ein paar Wochen nochmal berichten. [emoji6]


----------



## Kxllm (22. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen, sorry das ich den Thread nochmal ausgraben muss &#65533;&#65533;

Habe mal ne Frage an euch, ich hab ne Wasserkühlung gebaut. 2 360 Radiatoren eingebunden mit CPU und GPU Block. 

In dem Kreislauf wird ein Ryzen 5 2600 und eine 2070 Super gekühlt. Zimmertemperatur liegt bei 22 grad. Unter Last ( Furmark) habe ich bis zu 40 grad Wassertemperatur, 54 grad GPU Temperatur und 60 grad CPU Temperatur. Lüfter drehen mit 500 Rpm. Mir kommen die Temperaturen recht hoch vor. Sind die normal ? 

Selbst wenn ich die Lüfter auf 100% stelle also 1200 rpm komme ich bei der Wassertemperatur nicht unter 36 Grad, GPU 50 Grad und CPU 55 Grad. CPU Temperatur wäre für mich Zweitrangig aber ist der Unterschied zwischen Wassertemperatur und GPU mit Delta 14 grad nicht echt hoch?


----------



## HisN (22. April 2020)

Naja, haste mal ein bisschen im Thread quergelesen? Das hätte Deine Frage an sich schon beantwortet. Ich meine hier haben ja schon einige ihre Erfahrungen geteilt.


----------



## Sinusspass (23. April 2020)

Turing hat immer ein höheres Delta als die Vorgänger, 14°C sind ziemlich normal.
Die gefühlt hohen Temperaturen kommen eben von der Wassertemperatur.


----------



## Kxllm (23. April 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Naja, haste mal ein bisschen im Thread quergelesen? Das hätte Deine Frage an sich schon beantwortet. Ich meine hier haben ja schon einige ihre Erfahrungen geteilt.


Ja habe ich tatsächlich, nur ist der letzte Eintrag schon etwas länger her und ich wusste nicht ob die neuen Karten mehr Abwärme produzieren als die alten. Viele haben auch deutlich niedrige Temperaturen, nur weiß ich nicht wieviel Radiator Fläche sie haben, das war für mich nicht so ersichtlich.


----------



## Kxllm (23. April 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Turing hat immer ein höheres Delta als die Vorgänger, 14°C sind ziemlich normal.
> Die gefühlt hohen Temperaturen kommen eben von der Wassertemperatur.



Okay das beruhigt mich ja schon etwas, dachte ich hätte bei der Montage des GPU Blocks eventuell etwas falsch gemacht. 

Ich habe das Lian Li O11D - den einen Radiator im Deckel und den anderen in der Seite, beides als Push Konfiguration aus dem Gehäuse raus. 

Wie könnte ich die Wassertemperatur noch weiter runtersetzen?


----------



## Sinusspass (23. April 2020)

Einblasende Lüfter, damit die Radiatorlüfter entlastet werden, Push-Pull, dritter Radiator, externer Radiator,....Möglichkeiten gibt es viele.


----------



## IICARUS (23. April 2020)

Kxllm schrieb:


> Viele haben auch deutlich niedrige Temperaturen, nur weiß ich nicht wieviel Radiator Fläche sie haben, das war für mich nicht so ersichtlich.


Hat aber dann mit dem Delta nichts zu tun, denn wenn ich eine Wassertemperatur von 30°C habe und ein Delta von 15°C dann werde ich diese 15°C auch dann haben wenn meine Wassertemperatur 35°C oder höher anliegt. Natürlich hast du dann mit höherer Wassertemperatur eine höhere GPU-Temperatur, aber das Delta wird sich da nicht groß verändert.

Als ich meine Grafikkarte umbaute hatte ich mit 30°C Wassertemperatur etwa 43-46°C. 
Also ein Delta von etwa 13-16°C.

Dann habe ich statt WLP Flüssigmetall verwendet und komme so nun mit der selben Wassertemperatur nur noch zwischen 37-39°C. Damit habe ich dadurch das die Wärme besser abgeführt werden kann mein Delta verbessert.

Mit meinem 6700K hatte ich damals etwa ein Delta von 15°C.
Jetzt liegt mein Delta bei etwa 20-25°C, da der 9900K schwerer zu kühlen ist.


----------



## Sinusspass (23. April 2020)

Die einzigen Methoden das Delta nennenswert zu verändern sind Flüssigmetall und viel höherer Durchfluss. Grafikkartenkühler skalieren in der Regel besser mit Durchfluss als Cpukühler und man kann mit einer Steigerung von 60 auf 180l/h noch einen beachtlichen Vorteil (Test).
Dass das in keinem Verhältnis zum Aufwand steht sollte klar sein.


----------



## Viking30k (24. April 2020)

Ich komme bei 29° im Raum ( unter Volllast) mit einem ryzen 3900x und rtx 2080ti auf  39° im Wasser und 49° bei der Grafikkarte 

Für mich ok da es eh nur zum testen war kühle meinen Raum immer auf 23 ° und dementsprechend gehen auch die Temperaturen zurück


----------

